# empregado/funcionário



## Porteño

Hi, everyone. Can anyone give me a clear difference between these two terms? I have always considered that both translate as employee, although in some cases, 'funcionário' is translated as 'clerk' or 'office worker'. 

I am trying to translate some sections of the Brazilian employee profit-sharing law and have come across this passage and frankly I don't understand the difference between the two terms:

O pagamento da PLR corresponderá, para as empresas com até 100 *empregados* ao valor de R$ 1.300,00 e para as empresas com até 100 *funcionários*, ao valor de R$ 950,00.


----------



## Vanda

Ichhh... que eu não sabia que havia diferença entre eles. O dicionário diz:


> Aquele que tem função ou emprego remunerado em firma, empresa etc.; FUNCIONÁRIO:


Vou ter que ver onde está a diferença!

Bem... achei isto:


> Empregado é o termo utilizado com o celetista, o colaborador que tem seu contrato de trabalho regido pela CLT.
> 
> Funcionário  é o termo utilizado para o estatutário, o colaborador que tem seu  contrato de trabalho regido por estatuto. É o caso do funcionário  público civil ou militar federal, estadual e o municipal.


----------



## Porteño

Na lei mesma, não se fala de empregados ou funcionários se não 'trabalhadores'!


----------



## Porteño

Agora encontrei uma pequeña diferença, ja que o orignal diz:


e para as empresas com até *de *100 *funcionários*,

Esto quer dizer, com mais de 100?


----------



## machadinho

"com até de 100" não parece gramatical. É com mais de 100, não?

Se na lei não foi feita a distinção, trata-se provavelmente de sinônimos.


----------



## Porteño

machadinho said:


> "com até de 100" não parece gramatical. É com mais de 100, não?
> 
> Se na lei não foi feita a distinção, trata-se provavelmente de sinônimos.



Assim é o problema, provavelmente trata-ser de um 'typo'. não posso dizer ja que estou copiando do original que tenho.


----------



## Macunaíma

O texto como está não faz sentido. Empregado e funcionário são sinônimos, não há distinção de nenhuma ordem.


----------



## machadinho

Talvez o autor quisesse um vocabulário mais variado... Mandamento: Não Repetirás em Vão.


----------



## Porteño

Macunaíma said:


> O texto como está não faz sentido. Empregado e funcionário são sinônimos, não há destinção de nenhuma ordem.



Estou totalmente de acôrdo, pois assim está escrito. Não sei se faz alguma diferença, pero o documento foi elaborado por sindicalistas, e olhando o resto, se da conta que o nivel de educação literária é muito baixo! O testo em geral é horrível.


----------



## Macunaíma

Porteño said:


> Estou totalmente de acôrdo, pois assim está escrito. Não sei se faz alguma diferença, pero o documento foi elaborado por sindicalistas, e olhando o resto, se da conta que o nivel de educação literária é muito baixo! O testo em geral é horrível.



Você está certo sobre os sindicalistas. 

Eu acho que a intuição do Machadinho está correta; quem escreveu, ou editou, o texto quis dizer "mais de 100 empregados".


----------



## Carfer

Tecnicamente há diferença, sim, mas não entendo como é que pode ser aplicável à frase em questão. '_Funcionário_' é o empregado da função pública (em Portugal, actualmente, apenas aqueles integrados em organismos que desempenham funções essenciais do Estado, como segurança, justiça, prisões) cuja relação de emprego é habitualmente regulada por um estatuto, como referiu a Vanda. '_Empregados_' são todos os outros que trabalham por conta de outrem. A dificuldade é que a frase se refere a uma empresa, logo o sentido não pode ser o técnico.

Na fala corrente, '_empregado_' e '_funcionário_' são sinónimos. Deve ser esta a acepção usada nesta frase, Mas, se assim é, não se percebe o porquê da dualidade de termos para designar a mesma realidade. Só serve para confundir. Como 100 parece ser a baliza, a lógica impõe efectivamente que a primeira parte da frase se refira às empresas com menos de 100 trabalhadores - digamos assim para evitar mais confusões - e a segunda àquelas que têm mais de 100, mas, na verdade, estamos a especular.

Agora deixem-me dizer duas coisas: uma, com todo o respeito, não acredito que isso seja uma lei. Não pode haver leis tão mal redigidas. Outra, em que país é que os Sindicatos redigem as leis? Mesmo quando as propõem, o que é obviamente admissível, hão-de certamente passar por alguém que reveja o texto antes de o legislador, seja ele quem for, a aprovar. Peço desculpa, digam o que disserem, o Brasil é um país suficientemente civilizado para que uma lei assim seja uma impossibilidade. Deve tratar-se de outro texto qualquer.


----------



## machadinho

Não é lei, é uma convenção de sindicato.

No Brasil, há ainda a distinção entre funcionário público e servidor público. Mas essa só concurseiro consegue explicar.


----------



## Macunaíma

Não se trata de lei, mas os chamados acordos coletivos pactuados entre sindicatos e empresas têm, no frigir dos ovos, valor legal. O que não quer dizer que o texto em questão reproduza o original. Isso me cheira a desatenção do redator mais do que um erro propriamente dito, como quando você está pensando uma coisa e escrevendo outra e sai alguma coisa híbrida.


----------



## Carfer

Ah, Ok! Mesmo assim, é uma redacção muito estranha. Mesmo que o borrão de base seja obra de um sindicalista de poucas letras (e de qualquer maneira, não hão-de ser os juristas deles a redigirem estas coisas?), o patronato sempre deve estar em melhor posição. Aliás, os ACTs são resultado de negociações entre ambas as partes e se uma escreve mal, a outra há estar em posição de corrigir, o resultado final não pode ser este. Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo neste texto.
Falei de lei porque quer o Porteño, quer o machadinho, se referiram a ela. Mas se é um ACT, mais uma razão para entender os termos como sinónimos (ainda que, nesse caso, em bom rigor técnico, '_funcionário_' seja descabido)


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> Ah, Ok! Mesmo assim, é uma redacção muito estranha. Mesmo que o borrão de base seja obra de um sindicalista de poucas letras (e de qualquer maneira, não hão-de ser os juristas deles a redigirem estas coisas?), o patronato sempre deve estar em melhor posição.



Hi Carfer! It's probably just sloppy writing, I just ran across a similar case with "empregado" and "colaborador", and I'm sure they're strictly synonymous:
 ·       

  Caberá ao empregado respeitar a jornada de trabalho estabelecida pela XXX.
  ·         Todos os colaboradores dever ão respeitar o limite de 05 (cinco) minutos na marcação do ponto tanto para entrada como para saída.



Working hours and punching in and out:
   ·         Employees are required to comply with the working hours established by XXX.
  ·         All employees [or "staff members" but it's the same thing] are required to not to exceed the limit of tolerance of 5 (five) minutes when punching in or out.


----------



## Vanda

So, this is it, Porteño, má escrita mesmo. O segundo exemplo corrobora  o primeiro. Quiseram variar na hora errada.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Talvez "funcionário" seja uma forma mais políticamente correta ou elegante de dizer "empregado", mas não sei ao certo a diferença de nuance entre os dois termos, mas isto é só um tiro no escuro, não sou nativo de português.


----------



## patriota

CarlitosMS said:


> Talvez "funcionário" seja uma forma mais políticamente correta ou elegante de dizer "empregado"


@CarlitosMS, não, dizem _colaboradores _quando a intenção é essa.

No texto da pergunta original, _funcionários _e _empregados _significam exatamente a mesma coisa. Foi uma variação desnecessária e confusa, como os nossos colegas disseram anos atrás. Aqui está a explicação do fenômeno: Elegant variation - Wikipedia . Na ânsia de evitar repetir a palavra _empregados_, o redator se esqueceu de reler a linha completa para ver se fazia sentido. Não faz.

Um exemplo onde o uso do sinônimo faria mais sentido, por estilo: "_Estava procurando trabalho na última vez que conversamos, mas agora estou empregado (= tenho emprego). Sou funcionário da Chico-Chico Conexões Hidráulicas_".


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal seria mais comum dizer, em sentido genérico, '_trabalhadores_' ('_os trabalhadores da empresa', 'os trabalhadores da função pública_', neste último caso, para abranger os que são funcionários e os que têm contrato de trabalho). Aqui, _'colaboradores_' é mais abrangente ainda, uma vez que inclui os que têm vínculo laboral com a empresa (_'trabalhadores/empregados/funcionários_') e os prestadores de serviços (o advogado, ou o contabilista, por exemplo, quando trabalham para a empresa em regime liberal, sem subordinação)


----------



## Digox

Porteño said:


> Hi, everyone. Can anyone give me a clear difference between these two terms? I have always considered that both translate as employee, although in some cases, 'funcionário' is translated as 'clerk' or 'office worker'.
> 
> I am trying to translate some sections of the Brazilian employee profit-sharing law and have come across this passage and frankly I don't understand the difference between the two terms:
> 
> O pagamento da PLR corresponderá, para as empresas com até 100 *empregados* ao valor de R$ 1.300,00 e para as empresas com até 100 *funcionários*, ao valor de R$ 950,00.



I think the right translate for English: *Trabalhador* is like *worker*, and *employee* is *empregado*.

"Trabalhador" is everyone who provide service, autonomous or not, to person or legal person.

On the other hand, an employee/empregado is one who personally provides services on a regular and subordinate basis for remuneration with contract.


----------

